# Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009



## angler4711 (31. Dezember 2008)

Moin, Moin!

Vorweg einen guten Rutsch!

Was für eine Ehre den neuen Friedfischfänge-theared zu eröffnen|rolleyes. Wünsche allen viel dicke Fische für 2009. 
Bin mal gespannt wer den ersten Fisch posten kann.


----------



## dirk-mann (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

Moin

was soll das denn ist noch 2008 oder wolltest der erste sein ;+


----------



## hecq (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*



dirk-mann schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> was soll das denn ist noch 2008 oder wolltest der erste sein ;+


 

Es ist echt komisch. Aktuelle Karpfen, Raubfisch und Firedfischfänge sind schon alle offen und das im Jahr 2008..


----------



## rallye-vid (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*


----------



## dirk-mann (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*



hecq schrieb:


> Es ist echt komisch. Aktuelle Karpfen, Raubfisch und Firedfischfänge sind schon alle offen und das im Jahr 2008..




moin

glaube nicht das hier Firedfischfänge oder auch Karpfen und Raubfische  offen sind|kopfkrat

gruß dirk


----------



## hecq (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*



dirk-mann schrieb:


> moin
> 
> glaube nicht das hier Firedfischfänge oder auch Karpfen und Raubfische offen sind|kopfkrat
> 
> gruß dirk


 
erkläre mir bitte bis auf den tippfehler was du mir sagen willst.


----------



## Thecatfisch (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

Manoman,regt euch auf...

Wenn er erster sein will,lass ihn doch.Ist doch wurscht.

Ich würde den Thread nicht löschen,sondern so wie das hier aussiht auf ''*Aktueller Labertread 2008/2009*''


----------



## Terraxx (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

Echt die paar Stunden...
Ich wär dafür, dass wir alle post hier löschen (inkl. meinem), dann herrscht hier Ordnung und alles ist wieder ok


----------



## Thorben93 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

Hallo Leute, wie sieht es aus,..habt ihr schon erfolge bei diesen Temperaturen#q ??


----------



## mathias87 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

ne, war zweimal draußen bis jetzt, aber nichts außer nem müllbeutel der auf mais gebissen hat...kann nur besser werden|supergri


----------



## JPP (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

Konnte auch noch keinen Eintrag im Fangbuch tätigen.Ausser Stockfisch.


----------



## Thorben93 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

Ich war einmal los mit Waggler,..ein Brasen von guten 800g,..

Werde am Wochenende wieder mit Waggler los gehen,...

Dann Petri Heil euch Jungzz


----------



## Leif-Jesper (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

|wavey:
Ein ca. handlanges Rotauge durchs Eis am Forellensee.
Auf Mormyschka.


----------



## Krüger82 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

*Die ersten fangmeldungen!!! Jetzt gehts los!!!!*


----------



## Wattwurm62 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

Die ersten? Es ist schon jede Menge Fisch im Januar gefangen worden.


----------



## cipro2003 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

Ich hatte nur ne Eis-Scholle #6


----------



## boot (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

Wir werde es auch bald Testen mal schauen was die Weißfische  machen.


----------



## Molke-Drink (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

Bei uns ist leider noch alles zu,nix mit Angeln


----------



## boot (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

Das kommt aber noch,kannst bald Angeln.


----------



## Svenno 02 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

Hi!

Ich hatte vor 2 Wochen Alande mit meinem Freund gefangen!
Der Aland von mir maß 52 cm , mein Freund hatte ebenfalls einen mit Zocker , der knappe 50 cm hatte

LG Svenno


----------



## boot (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

Alande sind auch ne schöne Sache,wo habt ihr die gefangen?


----------



## Thorben93 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

War heute mal los und möchte den Tread mal wieder das erwachen Zeigen,..

Es läuft sons auch gut,..Doch bei der Hitze wird es wohl weniger:v


----------



## Svenno 02 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*



boot schrieb:


> Alande sind auch ne schöne Sache,wo habt ihr die gefangen?




LOl, ist zwar ein bisschen spät, aber gebissen haben sie in Lübeck an der Trave



Thorben93 schrieb:


> War heute mal los und möchte den Tread mal wieder das erwachen Zeigen,..
> 
> Es läuft sons auch gut,..Doch bei der Hitze wird es wohl weniger:v



Petri schöne Strecke!#6


----------



## Ophidian (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

Kann mich nur anschliessen...
Schöne Strecke..


----------



## Bream'er (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

torben warst du mit der stippe los
kann mich auch nur anschließen schöne strecke

hier ist mal nen bild von meinem letzten fang
kann man nicht so gut erkennen weil ich trottel nicht auf die
idee gekommen bin den fang in den kescher zu tun 
(wäre aber auch kritisch geworden den es waren so ungefähr 20-25kg brassen und alande)


----------



## Thorben93 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

Jap, war mit der Pole los :k


----------



## don rhabano (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

Bei mir läufts schleppend .... am Samstag gabs außer einigen Standardbrassen um 500g noch eine mit 2,5kg .

Am Sonntag gabs auf die Match dann noch ein paar ordentliche Rotaugen,Brassen und eine 30cm Rotfeder mit ca. 800g - für mein Gewässer ein großer Fisch seiner Art.

Die Brassen wollten nicht richtig wahrscheinlich wegen dem Wetterwechsel ...

Karpfen wollten nicht nur ein paar kleine Welse hingen in der Nacht dran.


Don


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

Tolle Rotfeder!!!!!!


----------



## haenschen (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

ich hatte letztes wochenende 10,5 kilo braasen insgesamt , aber dieses jahr isd es allgemein nicht so gut , ich glaube die brassen haben ein bisschen spät gelaicht .. 
mfg


----------



## flasha (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Tolle Rotfeder!!!!!!




:m

Petri zu dem Pracht Exemplar


----------



## don rhabano (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

..Dankö...






haenschen schrieb:


> ich hatte letztes wochenende 10,5 kilo braasen insgesamt , aber dieses jahr isd es allgemein nicht so gut , ich glaube die brassen haben ein bisschen spät gelaicht ..
> mfg



Bei uns sind auch 20Kilo Brassen normalerweise an einem Tag schonmal drin aber im Moment eben nicht...ich hatte an 2Tagen (nachmittag- abend + morgen-mittag) gesammt vll. 6kg. #c


----------



## yassin (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

geb auch mal mein Senf dazu 
habe heute gut 15kg Brassen und Rotaugen gefangen
lief Verhältnismäßig schlecht
hab aber nur einzelne Fotografiert da: Setzkescherverbot! #d


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt , wie? ^^

Ich glaub Zander sind das beide nicht. 


Schau mal die Titel der BIlder ^^


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

Petri an die Fänger!


----------



## yassin (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt , wie? ^^
> 
> Ich glaub Zander sind das beide nicht.
> 
> ...



schreib zu jedem Bild aus einem Ordner immer das gleiche hin 
also wenn auf dem ersten Bild n Zander is heißt das zander und die andern dann auch . Kapiert|kopfkrat


----------



## haenschen (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

sachmal , isd das normal das ich mal beim köfi stippen n karpfen bekomme? ^^ 
am geilsten war immernoch der köder , ''heuschrecke''


----------



## jimbo007 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

49 cm. Bei Großblittersdorf (Grosbliedersdroff) aus der Saar gefischt.


----------



## schadstoff (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

Bei uns gab es Heute mal eine etwas aussergewöhnlichere Strecke mit der Matchrute- aber seht selbst, wenn auch keine riesen aber dennoch allesamt Karauschen  die größte war um die 30 und insgesamt waren es zu 2t um die 50 Fische und ein sehr schöner Tag.


----------



## Bream'er (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

Auf jeden fall ein dickes petri !!!
würde auch mal gerne ne krausche fangen
aber davon ich war auch ein bisschen los
war echt geil konnte einige schöne fische mit der
matche landen  war echt ein genus weil ich komm nicht oft 
dazu mit der waggler zu fischen


----------



## ZanderKai (6. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

@ Schadstoff

Petri richtig schöne Karauschen:m
Bei uns sind diese zwar größer aber sehen nicht so schön aus leider xD

Gestern wollten die Karauschen bei uns nicht aber was anderes hatte sich mein Maiskorn am 16er Vorfach im Seerosen Teich geholt.

Mal ein Anhang von ner Karausche und dem Karpfen...


----------



## Bream'er (9. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

gib dem thread mal ein bisschen neues leben anscheind fängt ja keiner im mom friedfisch war bisschen am rhein feedern lief nur mittelmäßig aber immer hin so zwischen 17-20kg brassen
(aber ich gestehe zwei oder drei von den fischen auf dem bild hat mein kollege gefangen #t)


----------



## Fabiasven (10. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

Hab am Samstag am Rhein 5 Barben und ne Nase gefangen. Bilder gubts bei den aktuellen Barbenfängen hier im AB.


----------



## Thorben93 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

War letzt mal mit der Stange los,..Viele kleine Fische aber auch 2 Brassen einer von 1,8KGund einer von 2 KG  waren dabei  ,..hier mal ein Pic(SelbstauslöserxD),..Einer von der Größe ist mir ausgeschlitzt |gr:|gr:|gr: Es läuft sonst auch gut,..


----------



## Fischmaster (26. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

Hier sind paar aktuelle von mir :


----------



## angler4711 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

Schöne Schleie wie groß war sie denn?


----------



## Fischmaster (27. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

Die meisten so 44 cm (ausser die kleinen)die ganz unten hat 48 cm


----------



## jerkfreak (30. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

Hier mal ein "kleiner Klopfer" von heute mittag.

Hab von gestern auf heute die Nacht auf Waller angesessen und mir gestern ams schnell mal noch paar Giebel als Köfis gepickert. Nachdem heute Nacht nur ein kleiner Walli mit knapp über nem Meter ging und ich die Wallerruten zamgeräumt hatte, wollte ich noch das restliche Futter von gestern Abend verfischen und die Giebel und Brachsen "noch weng ärgern"... Nach 2 30er Giebeln (wie sie hier standard sind und auch super als Köfis) war beim dritten Biss plötzlich bisl mehr Gegenwehr da und auch die leichte Pickerrute verneigte sich deutlich mehr. Sogar meine kleine 1000er Shimano musste immer wieder Schnur freigeben und ich war mir bis zuletzt nicht sicher, was ich da am Band habe. |kopfkrat

Schlussendlich konnte ich (mit der Hand, da kein Kescher dabei, war ja eigentlich zum Wallerfischen dort) sicher einen 47er Giebel landen. |bigeyes Für mich persönlich ein absoluter "Ausnahmefisch" und mal wieder der Beweis, dass man immer, überall und zu jeder Zeit mir Überraschungen rechnen kann. :vik:

Also schnell 2 Karpfenangler-Kollegen, die weiter hinten am See saßen vorgerufen um zumindest ein Bild von dem Fisch zu haben. Natürlich staunten beide auch nicht schlecht, über den Klopfer. (Ja, es muss nicht immer der 40-Pfd Schuppi sein, der einen große Augen machen lässt) :q

Gewogen haben wir den Fisch bei den Temperaturen aber nicht auch noch, also gleich wieder schwimmen lassen, auf das er noch paar cm zulegt...! #6


----------



## Fury87 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

Was ein fettes teil!  Petri Benni =) :m


----------



## tenchhunter (31. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

also das is schon ein schöner Fisch, Petri!!!!;....aber der, den ich neulich im blinker gesehen hab toppt alles.....


----------



## Peter5Pan (19. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

War heute auch mal wieder mit der Feeder Rute am Rhein hab 3 alande ca 40-55cm, 4 Brassen ca 35-50cm, eine Barbe von geschätzen 25 cm und ein paar kleine Weißfische gefangen. Also mal wieder ein erfolgreicher Tag.


----------



## gründler (19. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

......


----------



## don rhabano (26. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

Nach 2Monatiger Matchpause gings heute mal wieder mit der Feeder los. Es lief schleppend..musste viel an der Montage basteln, dass die vielen Fehlbiss ein Ende hatten. Trotzdem hatte ich immer lange auf den nächsten Biss zu warten. Ergebnis waren ca. 8kg Fisch ,ca. 10-15 Brassen in Standardgewichten von 300-600g. Aber an geflochtener machten selbst die kleinsten Brassen ordentlich Spaß.Am Ende gabs dann für mich mal wieder ein Highlight: Giebel von 42cm und 2120g ; hatte ne ordentliche Plauze. Nur lleider sind die Bilder alle nicht so gut geworden .


Achja gefischt habe ich mit etwas zu feuchtem Futter |uhohDm Brasse 3000, Mais,viel Hanf,Maden) auf ca. 65m Entfernung

Petri

Don


----------



## don rhabano (28. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2009*

Und...wie schauts bei euch im Moment aus?


----------

